# Wooden natural fruit and tazza (fruit stand)



## splinterinfinger (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all, just wanted to share this commissioned piece I have turned for a client in Canada, the tazza has been made from Australian Brown Coolabah and then we have apples in Indian Anjan (very heavy, very hard, and dark) African Paduk, Brazilian Pau Amerillo (yellow lemons) eggs in English Walnut, Victorian Plums from Anjan, Pears in English Spalted Beech, an apple in English Oak, and Tangerine in African Paduk with dimpled skin, and grapes on a vine turned in Purple Heart and Anjan.

No stains or dyes where used all the woods are natural colours.

Thanks for looking comments please.
Regards Mervyn

www.ukpenkits.com

www.turnedwood.co.uk (updated version being designed) still take a look if ya like.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow that is awesome.  I wish I had your talent.


----------



## marcruby (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice job, I'm suddenly hungry for grapes.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful work.  It seems so unfair for all of that talent to reside in one individual!


----------



## DSallee (Oct 24, 2008)

nice use of wood/color to imitate the natural fruit colors...  that's AWESOME!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Oct 24, 2008)

That's not just a woodturner there.  That's an Artist!  Very nice!!!  

You turn a piece of wood and turn it into fruit, I turn a piece of wood and it turns into the pits!  

lr


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, real nice comments in there!.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning art. It is difficult to comprehend that the pieces of fruit are made out of wood.  You are an amazing artist.  Is it turned?  How do you do it?  It boggles my mind.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 25, 2008)

That is some fantastic work.
I love to see work that is so well done as that.
W.Y.


----------



## splinterinfinger (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi thanks a lot guys, all the fruit is individually turned even the grapes the stalks are turned.
I never regard myself as an artist just a wood turner, I always think of an artist being a painter so when I read peoples comments and they regard me as an artist I'm am honored.

Kind regards to you all.
Mervyn


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 25, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Oct 25, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! That is magnificent my friend!


----------



## dntrost (Oct 25, 2008)

Damn that is unbelievable!  Your are truly an Artist!!!!!


----------



## woodchip (Oct 25, 2008)

Ditto on all the remarks before this post. I'm sure the recepient will be well pleased if not hungry after getting this home. Great job!!!!


----------



## SuperDave (Nov 1, 2008)

Sweet!

I usually turn fruit into wood...


----------

